# Spanish footy Tips from Kings of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 22, 2013)

By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Valencia - Real Madrid
Bet type: 1X2
*Real Madrid 1.65*, at Pinnacle (21:00 CET)

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Ath Bilbao - Rayo Vallecano
Asian Handicap
*Ath Bilbao -1 1.85*, at Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!

Remember, always visit our Forum to get the tips in time.
======================

We are still looking for 3-4 good handicappers to join our tipster team.
I was told this forum has a few great cappers .


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 8, 2014)

*Tips released for today (Wednesday) at KingsOfOdds.com*

_By " *Mauro Santangelo* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Santander - Almeria
Bet type: 1X2
*Santander 3.32*, at Pinnacle (22:00 CET)

_By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Barcelona - Getafe
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Barcelona -2.5 1.78*, at Pinnacle (22:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 9, 2014)

*Tips released for today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

*By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Real Sociedad - Villarreal
Bet type: 1X2
*Villarreal 3.17*, at Pinnacle (19:30 CET)

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Rayo Vallecano - Levante
Bet type: 1X2
*Rayo Vallecano 1.88*, at Sbobet (21:30 CET)

*By " Redeleven-8 ", Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Real Madrid - Osasuna
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Real Madrid -2.5 1.8*, at SBOBET (21:30 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Tips Released for Today (Friday) at KingsOfOdds.com
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Granada CF - Valladolid
Bet type: 1X2
*Granada 2.10*, at Bet365 (21:00 CET)

Soccer » Portugal » Portuguese Liga » Braga - Guimaraes
Bet type: 1X2
*Braga 1.67*, at William Hill (21:00 CET)

_Good luck!  _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 11, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds,
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Elche - Sevilla
Bet type: 1X2
*Sevilla 2.17*, at Pinnacle (22:00 CET)

_Good luck!_ 
------------

*Every tip given by our tipsters in fact is triple-proofed:*

_- Once, by entering all tips under their tipster profiles at "Oddsportal"
- Second, by giving the tip with full details in our Private Forum 
(everything posted there gets time stamped and can not be edited later)
- Third time, by sending every tip to the "surveillance" email address
of "forum.bettingadvice" (the condition to be approved to post in a
special section of their forum)._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 13, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds
By Dimitrios Giotas, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Villarreal - Real Sociedad
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Real Sociedad 0 2.94*, at Pinnacle (22:00 CET)

_Good luck! _ 

 --------------------------

Only 1 more days left from the "all tips free for all" introduction
period of our service.
The membership payment info was posted on our " Membership" webpage.      

_There are still a few openings for good and serious tipsters
who would like to join our Team. Inquiries through our "Contact" webpage_.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 29, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*,
By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Ath Bilbao - Atl. Madrid
To Qualify
*Ath Bilbao 5.00*, Bet365 (20:00)

_Good luck!_ 

---------------
A new tipster " EPL Master " is on our site since yesterday.
He will have tips only in England Premier League Soccer,
and will have a "Special Tipster" status - own rules for
posting times, posting format, membership prices, etc.
These are still not decided in their final form.

----------------
_I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage_.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 12, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Spain » Copa del Rey » Real Sociedad - Barcelona
Both Teams To Score
Yes 1.67, at Bet365 (22:00 CET)

Until 18 CET there were released 6 premium tips 
by 3 Tipster Team members, with more to come. 
The above tip was randomly chosen from all these tips.

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 15, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Barcelona - Rayo Vallecano
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Barcelona -2.5 1.62, at SBOBET (20:00 CET)

_Good luck!_

Until 14:00 CET there were released 6 premium tips 
by 3 Tipster Team members, with more to come. 
The above tip was randomly chosen from all these tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*
_Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:_

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Sevilla - Valencia
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Sevilla -0.5 2.11, at Sbobet (21:00 CET)

_Good luck!_

For today there were released 10 premium tips by 3
Tipster Team members.
The above tip was randomly chosen from all these tips.
---------------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 23, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team member::

Soccer » Spain » Segunda Division B - Group 1 » UD Logrones - Tropezon
Bet Type: 1x2
UD Logrones 1.80, at Bet365 (17:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 14:35 CET there were released 13 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster  Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial. 
The above tips are randomly chosen from all these premium 
tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Spain » Segunda Division » Alcorcon - Eibar
Bet type: 1x2
*Alcorcon 2.25*, Bet365 (18:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 16 premium
tips by 4 Tipster Team members.
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds.
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 12, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by *Hot Matches*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Spain » Segunda Division B - Group 3 » Olot - Elche B
Bet Type: 1x2
*Olot 2.80*, Bet365 (18:00 CET)

Free tip by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Granada CF - Barcelona
Bet Type: Over/Under
*Under 3 2.40*, SBOBET (20:00 CET)

These are premium tips.
Good luck!
--------------- 

*Did you know?*

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 14, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip by "*The BetBrain*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Spain » Primera Division » Ath Bilbao - Malaga
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Ath Bilbao -1.25 1.93*, Pinnacle (22:00 CET)

This is a premium tip.
Good luck!
--------------- 

Did you know?

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 19, 2014)

Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds

Premium tip by "BetBrain", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Spain » Segunda Division » Barcelona B - Girona
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Girona 0 2.12, Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jun 22, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Spain » Segunda Division » Las Palmas - Cordoba
Bet Type: 1X2
*Las Palmas 1.91*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

_You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## Andy987 (May 21, 2015)

I used tips of yours in  random to chose from all these tips.


----------

